

The Big Crunch (1994) - gwern
https://www.its.caltech.edu/~dg/crunch_art.html

======
lkrubner
About this:

"Although hardly anyone noticed the change at the time, it is difficult to
imagine a more dramatic contrast than the decades just before 1970, and the
decades since then. Those were the years in which science underwent an
irreversible transformation into an entirely new regime."

This is consistent with what the economist Tyler Cowen argued in his book "The
Great Stagnation: How America Ate All The Low-Hanging Fruit of Modern History,
Got Sick, and Will (Eventually) Feel Better."

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Great-Stagnation-Low-Hanging-
Event...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Great-Stagnation-Low-Hanging-Eventually-
ebook/dp/B004H0M8QS)

~~~
gwern
Eerily prescient, isn't it?

